# Petrucci's ToT amp settings



## DragonGuitar (Jan 23, 2016)

Yo,

I'm looking to get John Petrucci's tone from Train of Thought or Octavarium. I have a JP70 that I'm playing through a Mesa Single Rectifier Rect-O-Verb 50, and he used all Road King (Dual Rectifier) on that album, so I think I should be able to come pretty close. Do you know what settings he used, or what settings sound close? Should I use the Modern or Vintage mode? I am particularly looking for his tone, especially lead tone, on Stream of Consciousness. Really his tone from any of DT's albums is great, but since I have a single rec I should be able to get closer to ToT, plus that album mainly used 7 strings or down tunings, so that's helpful since I am using a 7. 

Any help is much appreciated! And I understand I will never sound exactly like Mr. Petrucci, because some tone is in the fingers, his rig cost so much, etc, and I'm fine with that. But his tone is close to what I hear in my mind when I'm writing, and I occasionally play DT covers, so I want to be able to get as close to his sound as I can and then go from there. Thanks!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## katsumura78 (Jan 23, 2016)

I was just about to post that photo hahaha. Those are great starting points but you'll most likely need to boost it a bit.


----------



## DragonGuitar (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks guys. I'm guessing he used vintage for leads and modern for rhythm, if I could only choose one (since they aren't foot switchable its inconvinient to switch between them for live use and I might have to tweak the knobs, etc), do you think I should go with Modern or Vintage?


----------



## Given To Fly (Jan 23, 2016)

I would use Vintage mode. Use the "Channel 3 settings."


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 23, 2016)

You also need John Petrucci's fingers, or its just not gonna cut it


----------



## DragonGuitar (Jan 24, 2016)

Alex Kenivel said:


> You also need John Petrucci's fingers, or its just not gonna cut it



Idk man, he probably needs his fingers more than I do


----------



## DragonGuitar (Jan 24, 2016)

Just to let everyone know, I did find a pretty close tone that I like alot, on Vintage mode, used somewhat close to these settings, but I had to back off the gain and bass and boost the treble a little to get good clarity. So a little closer to his settings on the modern channel, but I'm using Vintage and it sounds killer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2016)

That sounds about right. The Single Rectos sounded darker than the Dual Rectos, in my experience.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jan 24, 2016)

Man, I don't have an actual recto, but I have just about every sim that emulates one available, and on pretty much all of them, using those settings results in a tone that's SO dark for my playing. I guess JP has the brightest fingers and picking style known to mankind


----------



## DragonGuitar (Jan 24, 2016)

Blasphemer said:


> Man, I don't have an actual recto, but I have just about every sim that emulates one available, and on pretty much all of them, using those settings results in a tone that's SO dark for my playing. I guess JP has the brightest fingers and picking style known to mankind



Haha yeah. I guess us mere mortals have to tweak it a bit though


----------

